
Show HN: The Only Tech and Economics Newsletter You'll Ever Need – Using A.I - chidog12
https://thetechonomics.com/
======
chidog12
Hey Guys & Gals, I'm CJ.

Over a year ago, I launched a Finance Newsletter called The Crypt. This
Newsletter used various NLP techniques to automatically summarize News
Articles and help me grow a budding Newsletter that was later acquired.

Over the past couple of months, as I've been stuck in the house... I have
refined the tech, moved from Flask to Node, and determined better techniques,
APIs, and Libraries to help develop a Simple, Concise, Tech & Finance
Newsletter I think you will enjoy.

